# wine i M$Office2000 lub XP

## siemion

Jestem już poważnie podłamany.  :Sad: 

Od kilku dni próbuję zmusić Office'a M$ do współpracy z gentoo, ale kompletnie mi nie idzie... 

Z całego pakietu potrzebuje IE6 Word i Excel czy ktoś z was używa tych programów pod gentoo i mogłby sie pochwalic w jaki sposób to wszystko zgrał z sobą? Prosze ze szczegółami tzn jaka wersja wine jaka winetools, skąd pobrana, dokładnie jak zrobione ustawienia i w jakiej kolejności instalowane...

Wiem, że w sieci jest całe mnóstwo przepisów, ale jak do tej pory żaden wygooglany przeze mnie nie zadziałał. Nawet jak piszą, że tutaj uzyskasz błąd taki i taki to u mnie albo błędu nie ma albo jest zupełnie inny   :Sad: 

W tej chwili mam

```
app-emulation/wine

      Latest version available: 20050930

      Latest version installed: 20050930
```

Mam Openoffice 2, ale mimo wszystko potrzebuje jeszcze M$...

----------

## joker

zawsze mozesz pojsc na latwizne i zainstalowac crossoveroffice  :Smile:  oczywiscie nie jest darmowy ale to tylko teoria. ja do zlego nie namawiam  :Smile: 

bawilem sie nim przez kilka dni i ms office 2003 dzialal.

----------

## Riklaunim

do /etc/portage/package.mask doda

```
=app-emulation/wine-2*
```

I zainstaluj najnowsze wine 0.9.5  :Smile:  Pod 0.9.5 jak i 0.9.4 Office 2000 mi działa, prawie stabilnie  :Smile: 

----------

## siemion

używasz winetools? Jeśli tak to jakiego, a jeśli nie to możesz opisać proces instalacji? A może jakiś link? Znowu mam jakiś błąd   :Confused: 

----------

## Riklaunim

konfiguracja domyślna (z tym że wszystko jest w oknach), montuje CD, przez wine daję setup.exe i się instaluje, potem w katalogach wine odpalam poszczególne programy i działa... (emulate a virtual desktop). Spróbuj usunąć cały katalog .wine i spróbować instalować na świeżym.

----------

## siemion

Po instalacji najnowszego wine

```
app-emulation/wine

      Latest version available: 0.9.5-r1

      Latest version installed: 0.9.5-r1
```

i winesetuptk

```
 app-emulation/winesetuptk

      Latest version available: 0.7

      Latest version installed: 0.7
```

uruchamiam winesetupk i ustawiam tam wszystko domyślnie - jedyne co zmieniam to Window Mode na desktop 1024x768

No i co teraz?

Bo gdy wydaje komende wine setup.exe dostaje

```
siemion@siemion ~/rozne/instale/Office 2000 $ wine setup.exe

Warning: the specified Windows directory L"c:\\windows" is not accessible.

Warning: the specified System directory L"c:\\windows\\system32" is not accessible.

Warning: could not find DOS drive for current working directory '/home/siemion/rozne/instale/Office 2000', starting in the Windows directory.

wine: cannot open (null)
```

Czy to chodzi o to że w tym komunikacie "windows" jest z małej litery, a w winesetupk jest z wielkiej?

Co należy zmienić i poprawić?

Wybaczcie takie pytania ale n00b jeszcze ze mnie....

Pro forma dodam kjeszcze to 

```
siemion@siemion ~/.wine $ ls

config  fake_windows  system.reg  userdef.reg  user.reg
```

```
siemion@siemion ~/.wine/fake_windows $ ls

My Documents  Program Files  Recycled  Temp  Windows
```

----------

## 13Homer

Z Wine nie jest tak fajnie. winesetuptk obsługuje tekstowy plik konfiguracyjny, który został zdaje się zarzucony jakiś czas temu (musisz to sprawdzić, bo być może używasz wersji, która jeszcze z tego pliku korzysta). Nowsze wersje swoją konfigurację trzymają w pliku rejestru Windows, więc winesetuptk jest bezużyteczny (powtarzam: sprawdź to dokładnie [mi się nie chce ;) ]). Ja używałem do instalacji programu winetools, który znajduje się w zugaina-portage (http://gentoo.zugaina.org/), ma fajne "cechy" typu: instalacja czcionek, bibliotek uruchomieniowych VC++, VB, instalacja DCOM itp. Można też zainstalować IE6, który jest wymagany przez sporo programów. Wszystkiego tym nie ustawisz, ale zawsze może to być jakaś pomoc (na życzenie tworzy np. zupełnie nowy "katalog domowy Windows", od którego można zacząć, bo będzie poprawnie skonfigurowany).

Próbowałem skonfigurować (zainstalować) za pomocą Wina TOADa, ale niestety mi nie wyszło, bo nie dałem rady zainstalować klienta Oracla (sam TOAD natomiast działa "wysmienicie" - pomijając to, że nie mogę się zalogować do żadnej bazy danych).

Daj znać, jak doświadczysz jakichś postępów :)

----------

## Riklaunim

do konfiguracji nowych wine służy winecfg obecny w wine. Nie używać zewnętrznych aplikacji  :Smile: 

----------

## BeteNoire

Nie chcę śmiecić na forum więc podepnę się tutaj.

Jak się nazywa (o ile istnieje) ebuild do jakiegoś m$ doc viewera pod linuksa?

Czasem jest potrzeba jedynie przeczytac .doca i nie warto odpalać całego OO albo Worda w Wine.

Znalazłem catdoc w portage - spisuje się dobrze, ale tylko dla prostych plików:

```
catdoc plik.doc >> plik.txt
```

----------

## brodi

Nie testowałem, ale znalazłem coś takiego:

```

* app-text/antiword 

     Available versions:  ~0.35 0.36.1

     Installed:           none

     Homepage:            http://www.winfield.demon.nl

     Description:         free MS Word reader

```

*edit*

oczywiście znalazłem w taki sposób:

```

 eix -S "ms word"

```

 :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Ratman

BeteNoire -> pod wine będzie działał Word Viewer do pobrania od M$ (winetools to instaluje), do plików excela też jest Excel Viewer do pobrania od tej samej firmy   :Cool: 

Pod linuksa nie spotkałem się jeszcze z podobnymi   :Confused: 

BTW pod wine -0.9.x juz bardzo dużo rzeczy daje się bezproblemowo zainstalować, np Płatnik łącznie z SDWI, co na wersjach 200xxxxx graniczyło z cudem, więc z M$O też nie powinno być wielkiego problemu. Szkoda jeszcze tylko, że winetools nie wspiera jeszcze pl-języka jak paczka sidenet   :Sad: 

----------

## BeteNoire

Antiword działa, wyświetla nawet tabelki ale niestety nie do końca poprawnie. Ale jest fajny, bo można sobie szybko na konsolkę wrzucić zawartość jakiegoś doca.

Co do tych viewerów od samego wielkiego Mikromiękkiego: wiem, że istnieją, kiedyś chyba nawet próbowałem pod Wine odpalić ale nie wychodziło. Mówisz, @Ratman, że jednak działają pod winetools? OK, to się sprawdzi w wolnej chwili.

----------

## siemion

W trakcie instalacji Office 2000 Premium PL dostaje błąd następującej treści:

 *Quote:*   

>  błąd wewnętrzny 2103: Skontaktuj się z obsługą techniczną produktu aby uzyskać pomoc.

 

i pasek postepu sie "ładnie" cofa.... help  :Sad: 

----------

## Ratman

sprawdź w jakim środowisku wine instalujesz MSO 200 - w domyślnym 98 (wykonanym np na winetools) raczej masz mizerne szanse na postawienie.

BTW: Wine stawiane ze żródeł ma defaultowe ustawienia na win200 bodajże, a winetools dalej twierdzi, że najbardziej stabilne to 98 i tak konfiguruje wine - macie jakies spostrzeżenia z instalek co do tego?

----------

## BeteNoire

 *Ratman wrote:*   

> BeteNoire -> pod wine będzie działał Word Viewer do pobrania od M$ (winetools to instaluje), do plików excela też jest Excel Viewer do pobrania od tej samej firmy   

 

Niestety podczas instalacji za pomocą "wine PROGRAM.EXE" wyskakuje windowsowe okienko z błędem. Ani word- ani excel viewer się nie instalują.

Co rozumiesz przez winetools?

```
esearch winetoo

[ Results for search key : winetoo ]

[ Applications found : 0 ]
```

----------

## Ratman

to:

http://www.von-thadden.de/Joachim/WineTools/

----------

## Riklaunim

ja nie używam  żadnych dodatków i jakoś wszystko praktycznie działa  :Smile: 

http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/ia02er2ernj14gan.html

http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/cc26n7s9a8cz2yuh.html

http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/qzgj26p2gai9q8ic.html

----------

## siemion

@Riklaunim

Może to zabrzmi nigrzecznie, ale może zamiast chwalić się że tobie sie udało pochwaliłbys się konfigiem, albo opisał dokładnie krok po kroku jak to zrobiłes? Nikt nie powątpiewa tutaj w mozliwość zainstalowanai tego oprogramowania, ale jak widać nie jest to takie trywialne.

Mógłbyś dokładnie krok po kroku opisać cały proces (najlepiej od momentu emerge -pv wine   :Very Happy: )

----------

## Riklaunim

 *siemion wrote:*   

> @Riklaunim
> 
> Może to zabrzmi nigrzecznie, ale może zamiast chwalić się że tobie sie udało pochwaliłbys się konfigiem, albo opisał dokładnie krok po kroku jak to zrobiłes? Nikt nie powątpiewa tutaj w mozliwość zainstalowanai tego oprogramowania, ale jak widać nie jest to takie trywialne.
> 
> Mógłbyś dokładnie krok po kroku opisać cały proces (najlepiej od momentu emerge -pv wine  )

 

konfig standardowy poza tym że zaznaczyłem "Emulate desktop" czy jak mu tam żeby aplikacje siedziały w oknach  :Smile:  + dodałem /media/cdrom jako CD i zrobione. Potem zwykłe wine SETUP.EXE  czy jak mu tam i działa (na Plusiaczku). EW. wersja Offica może mieć znaczenie.

----------

## Xax

 *siemion wrote:*   

> Bo gdy wydaje komende wine setup.exe dostaje
> 
> ```
> siemion@siemion ~/rozne/instale/Office 2000 $ wine setup.exe
> 
> ...

 

Sprawdz czy w katalogu domowym uzytkownika, w katalogu .wine nie ma przypadkiem pliku config. Jezeli jest to albo zmien mu nazwe albo po prostu wywal. Od jakiegos czasu wine konfuguruje sie juz ciut inaczej i jego istnienie choc mozliwe jest odradzane.

Zatem jezeli chcesz miec od reki domyslna konfiguracje wine, wywal w kosmos katalog .wine z katalogu domowego i po prostu uruchom wine, ktory sobie potrzebne konfigi potworzy w domyslnym stanie. A potem to juz tylko winecfg   :Wink: 

----------

## Ratman

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Niestety podczas instalacji za pomocą "wine PROGRAM.EXE" wyskakuje windowsowe okienko z błędem. Ani word- ani excel viewer się nie instalują.
> 
> 

 

DCOM98 sobie zainstalowałeś? bez tego nie zainstalujesz tych viewerów

----------

## Riklaunim

wodviewer 2003 się instaluje tyle że instalator łże  :Smile:  viewer jest u mnie pod /home/plusiaczek/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Microsoft Office/OFFICE11

----------

## BeteNoire

Zgadza się   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   Viewery się zainstalowały. Niestety sypią errorami:

```
err:shell:SHGetFileInfoW pidl is null!

err:shell:SHCoCreateInstance LoadFromShell failed for CLSID=

        {208d2c60-3aea-1069-a2d7-08002b30309d} (unknown)

err:shell:SHCoCreateInstance LoadFromShell failed for CLSID=

        {208d2c60-3aea-1069-a2d7-08002b30309d} (unknown)

err:x11drv:X11DRV_CreateWindow invalid window width 2186908
```

i bywa, że się wywalają :/

----------

## Riklaunim

ten od worda zacina się przy wejściu na menu "Pliki" ale przy uruchomieniu plik wybrać można i nawet wyświetla go poprawnie  :Smile: 

----------

## Ratman

cośta się tak uparły na te wersje 2003??? miałem na mysli wersje '97 i te zawsze działały.

Te viewery 2003 chodzą gorzej od całych osyfów, o ile się wogóle instalują ludziom.

sorry nie sprecyzowałem wersji   :Confused: 

----------

